# Zoya Wicked and Wonderful Autumn 2010 - Swatches Added 1/7/10



## Bec688 (Jun 3, 2010)

Zoya Wicked and Wonderful Autumn 2010 









In the autumn of *Zoya* nail polish is with metallic finish and cream. Today teaser was released for the upcoming collections *Wicked* and *Wonderful* on Zoya's official blog along with the names of nail polish. 


*Zoya Wicked Nail Color Collection*





Edyta






Julieanne






Cheryl 






Karina 





Carrie Ann 






Kym
*Zoya Wonderful Nail Color Collection

*




Kelly 






Stacy






Burke






Kristi






Cola






Shawn

 source 1
source 2


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 3, 2010)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 1, 2010)

Swatches added kiddos


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im really going from glitter to like cremes alot more. I see a few that I like.


----------

